# Frisco Pier report



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

I read on Frisco rod and Gun report that Frisco Pier was open to the cleaning station....and there was a 20 lb. striper caught..
Anyone verify this?? Could they be preparing for a season??..repairs maybe??
Wishful thinking??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> I read on Frisco rod and Gun report that Frisco Pier was open to the cleaning station....and there was a 20 lb. striper caught..
> Anyone verify this?? Could they be preparing for a season??..repairs maybe??
> Wishful thinking??


 Haven't spoken to anyone in the know yet.. Heard the same thing on my board,gonna have to check it out.. I do know that it had yellow tape around it as condemed not long ago,and it looked like "death chewing on a nab".. Will check it out soon as I can.. Hopefully it is going to have something done to it,don't see it opening this season at full length though,gonna require a total rebuild just judging from what is there now...


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: See Below*

To: [email protected]
Sent: Fri, Apr 23, 2010 9:59 pm
Subject: [NorthCarolinaPierFishing] Owners explore opening part of the Frisco Pier for business this summer



If you have noticed a lot of activity in recent days around the Frisco Pier, it's because the owners, Tod and Angie Gaskill, are working on fixing up the pier house and are hoping that they can open part of the structure for business this year.

http://www.islandfreepress.org/2010...ploreOpeningPartOfTheFriscoPierhisSummer.html

Katie


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

seaBreeze said:


> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Fri, Apr 23, 2010 9:59 pm
> Subject: [NorthCarolinaPierFishing] Owners explore opening part of the Frisco Pier for business this summer
> 
> ...


 Thanks that clears up a lot of questions.... Would like to see NPS and others cooperate to fix the rest,it would definatly be seen as a sign of good faith from our government, for the pier anglers that love to fish it.. I salute Gaskill's on trying their best to get it going again...


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

...i wonder if they need any volunteer work..if the fishing community could rally around and do what the Amish do when they have a barn raising, but the only difference would it would be a pier...i would help out any way i could since i have just retired and would like to make a difference...

just a thought.....

chris


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

seaBreeze said:


> ...i wonder if they need any volunteer work..if the fishing community could rally around and do what the Amish do when they have a barn raising, but the only difference would it would be a pier...i would help out any way i could since i have just retired and would like to make a difference...
> 
> just a thought.....
> 
> chris


 A few of us joined in and help Avon like that a few yrs back.. Ain't much of a carpenter,or anything else,had to be held by my ankles while holding on to one of those pilin drills..  I could muster up a couple of "gruntworkers" but the folks that would be in the "know" as far as how it should be done would want $..
Biggest expence is pilings and crossbeams,Todd can do and has equipment,but the cost is crazy... Other than that it is a "null and void" idea,although I think a good one.. We were going to try and muster up enough money for Avon's pilings,but it fell through.. Luckily it almost went down and the owner had the $ to fix.. I think Todd's more in need of $ than labor..


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> .. I think Todd's more in need of $ than labor..


...too bad the owner couldn't get a grant or something from the federal govt...they seem to be throwing away our money at anything that moves...plus, i don't like the idea of penalizing the law abiding citizens and losing beach access because of a few yahoos who don't respect rules, so everybody suffers...with more fisherman being forced to the piers because of beach access, the piers are going to become staples in the fishing economy now that were losing the beaches to wildlife..don't get me wrong, i know we have to peserve our wildlife for the future but not at the expense of of our children's banks fishing experience...

Any how, i have great memories on the frisco pier, especially the 400plus lemon shark back in the early 80's...he stripped me clean three times on my heaviest rig ( had around 280yds of 30 pound yellow stren)...after i lost all my line i watched as some locals arrived with a 20 ought penn, 2k yds of braided dacron, cowchain with a custom forged hook with a tuna head, round handled lollipops attached to line and 5 - 30 gal garbage bags to float the bait..at sundown they hooked up and at 4:00 am they got the monster in..the only way i know i hooked the fish was when they got it in, it had three hooks with they yellow stren on them! don't think i will live to see that repeated there but one can always hope....

chris


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*I was talking to TJ at Rodanthe Pier*

and I think he sad it costs about $1200 per foot to add to a pier. Figure 1/2 to 3/4 of that to fix a pier and there is a sizable bill to handle.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Here in Va. Beach the Lynnhaven pier got help by people offering to buy a plank for around 100 dollars, this did help offset some of the cost to the owners.


----------



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

*It's a Damn Shame!!*

This will be the first year that I didn't make my vacation plans in Frisco because the Frisco pier is closed. I grew up from the age of 8 fishing off of that pier, and have seen many owners come and go from that pier. I was there as a teenager fishing by day, and chasing tail at night. I remember looking forward to staying at the Surf and Sound campground, and living on that pier on a daily basis. I remember the pranks that Gordon and Jodi (old pier staff that stayed there) played on me and my brothers!! Damn good times on those boards. I remember shark fishing in October with one of the locals down there, (Darrell Willis) and watching a 10 ft. bull shark nearly drag his butt over the railing when he set the hook, because he forgot to check the drag before he clicked it into gear. He wouldn't be here with us today, if it weren't for Gordon Isnor grabbing the back of his pants, and pulling him back down!! He was on the second rail, and well on his way over the rail, when Gordon grabbed his pants, and pulled him back down. I remember sleeping up on the pier, and being rocked to sleep by the ocean. It was one of the best night sleeps that I ever had!! I remember running back to the pier after a prank pulled on 2 of the local girls down there. Does anyone remember that good ole snipe hunt? Just ask Cindy and Vicki Willis, and Kelly Bradshaw. They remember!! They got chewed up by mosquitos walking back to the pier from clear up near Hatteras village. Good, Good memories from that pier. It is a shame that the current owners have neglected it so badly! I wish the state would do the right thing, and rebuild it in concrete. You can't tell me that N.O.A.A. wouldn't contribute a boat-load of cash to have a state of the art weather station out there where it could monitor hurricanes, water temps, and the like from that location. The current owner needs to sell that pier if he isn't going to fix it up, and let someone else buy it and get it re-opened. There are a lot of locals that want it reopened, not to mention all of the regulars that used to fish up there. John Cain from Va. Beach, the Rogers' Klan from Va. and all of the local school kids that hadn't gotten into girls yet!! They would spend hours and hours up there fishin and goofin off!! It has been an attraction for that area for years, and now it is gone. Hey Gaskin's or Gaskills or whatever your name is, SELL THIS PIER!!! Letsomeone who has some money invest in it, and get it re-opened!! It is clear that you either don't have the cash, or that you have the cash, but it isn't all that pressing an issue for you to reopen this pier!! Shame on you sir for letting this pier go the way you have!! I would like to see the Dept. of the Interior take it away from you and do something with it.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

*"I would like to see the Dept. of the Interior take it away from you and do something with it."* 

That is exactly what we don't need, the Federal government running/controlling more than they already do in this county.:--|

I'm sure if the return on investment was feasible it would be up and running. Not everyone has unlimited cash flow and feels comfortable dumping 100-200K into improvements, especially given the current state of the economy.


----------



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

*Return of Investment?*

This dude has owned this pier for years, and hasn't done anything to it for years! If he doesn't have the money to fix it up, than put it up for sale and give someone else a try at making it work. Don't just gloat about owning a pier and let it rot away! He seemed to have ample money to go down south and do work on the areas hit by Katrina!! He should have stayed home and repaired this pier instead, then it would indeed be open, and he could be employing some of the locals to run a fuctioning pier. Oh, by the way, I am not in favor of the govt. owning the pier, I too think the govt. owns too much!! I simply want the Frisco pier reopened !! If this guy aint got the money to fix it up, than he ought to do the right thing, and SELL IT!!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sure if you offer him what it was worth 5 or 6 years ago before property prices down here started to fall he might sell. I for one wouldn't risk loosing any property on a poorly timed business venture, even if it is just improvements to reopen an established business. How about if he sells it to developers for condos or rental houses, would that change your stance on it sitting idle while waiting for the tides of the economy to turn? I know I would rather have a landmark sitting unable to be used than the alternative.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> I'm sure if you offer him what it was worth 5 or 6 years ago before property prices down here started to fall he might sell. I for one wouldn't risk loosing any property on a poorly timed business venture, even if it is just improvements to reopen an established business. How about if he sells it to developers for condos or rental houses, would that change your stance on it sitting idle while waiting for the tides of the economy to turn? I know I would rather have a landmark sitting unable to be used than the alternative.


 Actually,the only thing the owner owns is the pier itself.. Thank goodness,if the pier goes,it all goes back to the way it was before the pier was ever built,instead of more condos...


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Actually,the only thing the owner owns is the pier itself.. Thank goodness,if the pier goes,it all goes back to the way it was before the pier was ever built,instead of more condos...


That is good to know. We are not so lucky on the other end of the beach.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

since its nagging me that i havent posted in a while...maybe this will stop the nagging. 

Wasnt long ago that the Iron Steamer was sold. The buyer rebuilt it..and couple years later it was gone..almost overnight.

The state entered into a deal to buy BIP and then the deal between the Stanleys and Mid Atlantic fell through

Several years ago I went to the NC Secretary of the Environment and Natural Resources about the plight of NC piers. At the time Sportsmans, and Triple S were still with us, and BPI was for sale. I used a different approach..didnt go though his office n make an appoitment and end up seeing an aide or whatever..I went to his home and knocked on his door...spent a couple of hours crying on his shoulder...and it made an impression I believe. They came up with the aquarium plan for the three concrete piers. His wife jokingly told me they should name one of those piers after me  Regretably for us he was replaced by Govenor Perdue when she took office, so as to the idea of the state intervening..the best ally for that is no longer in office.

Really dont think youd want to involve the Fed govt. in any way about saving a pier...specially with the current environmental Czar. 

Seems like the $100.00 a plank idea would be the best, if it could be made to work, at least the piers could be controled by folks that just wanna fish, not make a bundle off condo sales, or with some kind of political agenda.

Ill hush now. Already gotta headache from rememberin the hooie from tryin to save Sportsmans. Im still hot under the collar from that one. Good luck on the effort to get your pier rebuilt n useable


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

The ones that gave $100 ( or more ) got their names inscribed in one of the planks as a thank you.


----------



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

I am not in favor of anymore govt. involvement in any pier anywhere!! With the liberal P.O.S. that we have in office now, it won't be long before all of our rights are takin away! Even walking on a beach will be a distant memory. It will probably be another 20 years before the economy rebounds from the crash that is forth coming in the world's economic mess. Oh, and for you people with rose colored glasses, it will happen! Rise up all my fellow Fox News friends, and meet me in DC on Aug. 28th at the Lincoln Memorial where I will stand arm in arm with my fellow Tea baggers, and help get this country back on track!!


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

I hate to spread gossip so I wouldn't even be posting this except that I think someone here may know the truth of the matter & set it straight. So then, the rumor I heard was that the government or some agency of the government (the park service maybe?) was going to take over control of the pier if it wasn't opened by a certain time & that is the reason it was opened up in it's very shortened form. Well, at least a very short portion was open when I was last down there @ the end of April. Because supposedly there is a law that says he cannot let the pier just sit there & deteriorate to eventually be taken by the sea.

But once again, that is just the STORY that I heard. Any of you locals able to tell me if there's any truth to that?


----------

